# Gestohlen Zesty 314



## zestyfied (28. Juli 2011)

Mein geliebtes grünes Zesty 314 wurde via Einbruch in meinen privaten Keller letzte Woche gestohlen. Es hat Ergon Griffe dran, einen Ladysattel sowie einen Trinkflaschenhalter unter dem Sattel. Ebenso eine große, kreisförmige Schramme im Rahmen auf dem LAPIERRE bei dem L.
Wenn ihr vielleicht mal ein Zesty aus dem Jahr 2009 seht und der Besitzer darauf nicht passt...ich suche meines.


----------

